# Lethargic bird



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

*Hi everybody.

I'm worried about Freckles. The last time I had her out was last Monday. I changed her water and fed her while I worked. But she was in her cage for 4-days. On Saturday night I took her from the cage, and she was acting sleepy. I thought maybe she'd pull out of it, so I left her alone.

Then I noticed that she was huddling in the corner of the cage, sleeping, and trembling, a little puffed out. She's not interested in trying to entice Sunny to mate with her, she's not ignoring Skittles when he gets cranky. She's off, by herself, and I've been watching her poop. It's a lighter shade of green than normal, but not large amounts of white in it or anything like that.

I read another thread where a member's Cockatiel was displaying the same symptoms and it sounds like pneumonia. The only problem with this is that I help take care of 5 kids and the bills, and I have 5-days until I get paid. With how she's acting I don't know if she'll last that long. And I don't know if I can afford medication to give her (again, with the 5 kids and bills). Please don't think I'm making excuses or that I want her to suffer. I want you guys to understand a bit of what my life is like and what I have going on. I haven't seen any fleas on her (since we all know them and ticks love breaking out this time of year).

Is it possible she can come out of on her own, even though she's been more lethargic? I'm hoping everyone will understand my financial situation, and to tell you the truth I'm a little afraid of backlash or you guys being angry with me.  I'm trying to keep her comfy and I'm separating her from her brothers so they don't get it, too.

P.S. Yes, I've seen her eating, but I can't catch her drinking. I remembered that after I posted this.
*


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I would try and keep her really warm. Sick birds use a lot of energy generating body heat, so that would help save her energy and help keep her strength up.

You could move her into a hospital cage, like a plastic bin or travel cage. You could then heat up a sack of rice, wrap it in a towel, and place it under the cage. Maybe place some paper towels or a towel down where she lays to make it more comfy for her. Careful about towels though, they have loose strings or loops that could catch on their feet or wings if you're not watching them carefully. So only towel with supervision.

Just make sure she's eating and drinking lots. You may need to grab her food and water cup and feed her yourself. For my cockatiel, she's injured right now so the only way she eats is if I grab the food dish and place it a millimeter from her beak. Then she realizes... oh it's food! For water, she doesn't like her water dish sometimes, so I'll take a lid from an ice mountain water bottle and fill it with a little water. It's easier to place in front of her.


----------



## cheekyfellow (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi, im having a similar issue with my cockatiel. He is very lethargic, as im typing this he is still in his cage with his head back sleeping. I dont think these signs your cockatiel are displaying are just from pneumonia, it could be anything really. I went to the vet and they gave me baytril for my bird but it was pretty cheap. It only cost 25 dollars for a weeks worth of antibiotics. Also if you have a petsmart close to you they have a coupon that the first visit for your animal is free . The guy gave me one. So the trip to the vet only cost me a total of 25 for the visit and antibiotics. Now bloodwork costs alot more which seems like my next option because he was throwing up from the antibiotics i suppose


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I would take your tiel to the vet asap. Have you seen this link. I have friends who have used if for their pets to get vet care and have been very happy with it:

Care Credit (to help pay vet bills) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26919


----------



## thalaron (Jan 5, 2014)

sunnysmom said:


> I would take your tiel to the vet asap. Have you seen this link. I have friends who have used if for their pets to get vet care and have been very happy with it:
> 
> Care Credit (to help pay vet bills) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26919



100% agree.

I got care credit about two weeks ago "just in case". Well that just in case happened already. If you spend over a certain amount you get a year to pay it off w/o any interest.


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

*Thanks everyone for the advice. I was busy trying to take care of her, but before I could arrange something with the vet she passed.  She was rallying there for a day or so, so I thought we were winning the fight there. If this happens with my other birds I'm going to try everything that was suggested - but so far the 3 boys are fine.*


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. Poor baby girl... 

Fly free little one.

I would watch the boys. If they show the same signs I would take them in right away.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I have care credit to.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwwww..........that's so sad.


----------

